# Movie Quality Sound in a Bedroom



## captkel (Jul 31, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a wireless system for my bedroom..(14x14).. I would like to be able to rock the room and have the best quality I can get for under $600. I know NOTHING about this sort of stuff..Have a flat screen tv and decent dvd player...more or less just looking to beef up the sound. Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Not very familiar with wireless systems - there are soundbar / wireless subwoofer options that would work for a bedroom system IMO.

Energy (owned by Klipsch) makes one that has several good reviews and is within your budget:

http://www.energy-speakers.com/soundbars/?sku=POWER-BAR-ELITE


----------

